# Ihr seid GESUCHT 3x "Unpacking Video gesucht" (3 Foren - 3 Gewinner)



## Mageastor CM (5. September 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wir suchen, je 1 User (aus 3 Foren), die für uns ein Produkt TESTEN und VORSTELLEN wollen.
Was ihr mitbringen müsst? Ein bisschen Zeit und technisches Know-How
Ihr dürft bei uns aus unserem CM-Storm Sortiement ein Produkt eurer Wahl (alles ausser Chassis) aussuchen und ihr bekommt es von uns gesannt.
Wenn ihr das Produkt erhaltet (ca. 2 Wochen vor frist), sollt ihr uns ein Testbericht in dem Cooler Master Unterforum posten (in den jeweiligen Foren) und uns ein Unpacking Video wo ihr via Kamera
das Produkt in ein bspw. 3 min Video vorstellt. 

Zeit habt's ihr 3 Wochen (30.9.12) bis dahin MUSS von euch was zu sehen sein  Da wir vorhaben noch weitere Aktionen machen zu können muss dies BITTE beachtet werden!!!
Das getestete Produkt darf logischerweise behalten werden. 


Vorraussetzung:


HD-CAM (bspw. DSLR oder HD-Camcorder)
Zeitliche einteilung
You-Tube Account
Spaß am Testen


Ich werde Morgen aus den jeweiligen Foren, jeweils einen Gewinner ziehen! Das wir, somit drei Gewinner haben.
Ich brauche dann morgen auch direkt die Adressen vom Gewinner! Damit alles schnellstmöglich über die Bühne läuft!

*Wenn ihr lust habt, schreibt am besten direkt schon was ihr Testen wollt als Post hier drunter 
Somit weiß ich, dass ihr mitmachen wollt!!! *


Ich wünsche euch nun viel Glück und viel Spaß dabei.



Gruß euer Mageastor CM


----------



## coolbigandy (5. September 2012)

kann der Testbericht auch als Video sein oder muss er textform haben?

Wenn es der Test auch als Video geht dann würde ich gerne das Ceres-400 Unboxen und testen


----------



## Jaran91 (5. September 2012)

Ich erfülle alle Voraussetzungen und habe als Student mit Semesterferien auch noch genügend Zeit 

Ich würde falls ich gewinnen sollte gerne den CM Storm Trooper testen.


----------



## ColorMe (5. September 2012)

Also ich würde gern die Eisberg (ob 240 oder 120 ist dabei nebensächlich) "unboxen" und testen.


----------



## beren2707 (5. September 2012)

Na, da mache ich doch gerne mit beim Testen. Ich würde mich für die Quick Fire Pro bewerben; DSLR, Youtube-Account und der Rest sind natürlich gegeben. Im schriftlichen Test müsste sie dann gegen folgende (vorläufige) Kandidaten antreten: Tt eSports Meka, Logitech G105 und Cherry G80-1000.


----------



## Mageastor CM (6. September 2012)

Hallöchen beren2720,

ich nehme dich für unsere Preview! Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Ich brauche nun ganz schnell deine Adresse und Telefonnr. damit wir den Auftrag für dich durchgeben können.
Sende sie mir bitte als PN-Nachricht


Vergesse bitte nicht bis zum 30.9.12 brauche ich von dir Preview und Review 
Einfach einen eigenen Tread erstellen und einsetzten


----------



## GxGamer (6. September 2012)

Nichtmal 24 Stunden Bewerbungszeit eingeräumt, neuer Rekord 
Es wird kein genauer Teilnahmeschluss genannt, ist das überhaupt gesetzeskonform?

Was man so im Internet dazu findet:


Spoiler






> *Klare und eindeutige Teilnahmebedingungen*
> 
> Die Teilnehmer dürfen nicht in die Irre geführt und müssen über die  wesentlichen Punkte des Gewinnspiels aufgeklärt werden. Dazu gehören  insbesondere:
> 
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Mageastor CM (6. September 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Nichtmal 24 Stunden Bewerbungszeit eingeräumt, neuer Rekord
> 
> Es wird kein genauer Teilnahmeschluss genannt, ist das überhaupt gesetzeskonform?
> *
> ...


----------



## GxGamer (6. September 2012)

Mageastor CM schrieb:


> Angaben, wann die Preise ausgelost werden (falls nicht direkt nach dem Ende)
> 
> Erklärt sich von alleine, oder?



Nein, eben nicht. "Heute" bzw. "Morgen" ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff. Es kann um 00:00 Uhr vorbei sein, oder auch um 09:00 Uhr, oder auch um 12 Uhr.
Beim Einsende- bzw Teilnahmeschluss sollte eine Uhrzeit dabei stehen. Und selbst wenn es keine Pflicht ist - mir fehlt in euren "Gewinnspielen" die Transparenz. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## Mageastor CM (6. September 2012)

Dann gebe ich dir ein Versprechen, dass ich beim nächsten Gewinnspiel eine Uhrzeit samt Datum mit schreiben werde


----------



## beren2707 (6. September 2012)

Super, vielen Dank; PN ist abgeschickt. Freue mich schon auf den Test!

Edit: Die Telefonnummer habe ich in der PN vergessen. Da ich keine eigene Festnetz-Nr. habe, hätte ich leider nur meine Handy-Nr. anzubieten. Soll ich diese noch nachsenden?


----------



## Mageastor CM (6. September 2012)

ja bitte 

Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (6. September 2012)

Soeben geschickt.


----------



## skyscraper (6. September 2012)

Puhh

Ich hätte ja auch sehr gerne mitgemacht (oder mich wenigstens beworben), aber ihr steht wohl ziemlich unter Zeitdruck 

Die Bewerbungszeit hätte gut und gerne noch einen Tag länger brauchen können.... Aber was solls


----------



## Soellner (6. September 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Nichtmal 24 Stunden Bewerbungszeit eingeräumt, neuer Rekord
> Es wird kein genauer Teilnahmeschluss genannt, ist das überhaupt gesetzeskonform?
> 
> Was man so im Internet dazu findet:
> ...


 
da gibts was geschenkt und darüber muss man sich noch aufregen...


----------



## beren2707 (6. September 2012)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich freue mich sehr, dass ich gewählt wurde. Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich, wäre ich nicht zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort/Thread gewesen, auch leer ausgegangen wäre. Ich habe es durch Zufall im Ticker an der linken Seite der HP gesehen, darauf geklickt und teilgenommen. In Zukunft wäre es sicherlich für andere Teilnehmer wünschenswert, dass solch eine wirklich tolle Aktion vlt. etwas länger läuft und mit Hilfe der PCGH auf der Main vorgestellt wird. Dann hätte jeder die Gelegenheit, teilzunehmen, der sich auch dafür interessiert, und nicht nur derjenige, welcher es durch Zufall mitbekommt.


----------



## Soellner (7. September 2012)

klar, da haste auch recht, aber wenn man gleich mit gesetzesdingens kommt ist etwas arm.
ich hoffe nur das cm so wenig zeit hat weil sie an meiner eisberg basteln^^

öööhm ja, glückwunsch noch


----------



## Mageastor CM (7. September 2012)

Hi @ all,

also, wir haben insgesamt nur drei Wochen Zeit, weil es von obend kommt.
Da ich gestern Vater geworden bin und bis in die Nacht hinnein nicht mehr am PC war (verständlicherweise) und die Pakete schnellstmöglich raus müssen, hatte ich für mich beschlossen, des so früh morgens zu machen!

Ich hoffe es dähnt sich hier net so aus 
Das nächste mal, bei einem Eisberg Gewinnspiel gebe ich mehr Zeit! 

Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (7. September 2012)

Heije, Glückwunsch zur Vaterschaft. Ist ja auch nicht böse gemeint, nur als Tipp, da freuen sich alle drüber.


----------



## Mageastor CM (7. September 2012)

Danke 

Ich werde es berücksichtigen


----------



## Soellner (7. September 2012)

herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## beren2707 (12. September 2012)

Nur mal so als kurze Nachfrage: Wann ist mit einer Lieferung der Tastatur zu rechnen? Bislang habe ich kein Paket erhalten; gibts da ein Problem? Ich frage nur, weil ich eine kürzliche Bestellung von Amazon auch nicht erhalten habe und gestern eine E-Mail kam, weil der DHL-Transporter einen Unfall hatte und die Ware retourniert werden musste (wg. vermutetem Schaden).


----------



## Mageastor CM (12. September 2012)

Also das Paket kommt via UPS 

Wenn es diese Woche nicht kommt dann hoffe ich am Montag sollte es bei dir sein! 

Gruß


----------



## beren2707 (12. September 2012)

Oki, dankeschön.

Edit: Die Tastatur ist leider immer noch nicht bei mir angekommen.


----------



## beren2707 (23. September 2012)

Heute ist endlich das Päckchen angekommen ; ich werde mich bemühen, den Test bis 14.10 abzuliefern. Im Spoiler der bisherige Inhalt des Posts.


Spoiler



Vorab: Ich entschuldige mich für den Doppelpost, erhoffe mir aber dadurch, eine Antwort bzgl. der momentanen Situation zu erhalten.

Zunächst einmal muss ich feststellen, dass nunmehr heute, eine Woche vor Ablauf des geplanten Testzeitraums, die Tastatur immer noch nicht geliefert wurde. Da sie bereits vor über zwei Wochen abgeschickt wurde, habe ich dir, Mageastor CM, diese beiden PN geschickt,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf die ich bis heute leider keinerlei Rückmeldung bekommen habe. Dadurch stehe ich ehrlich gesagt etwas im Regen, da ich zwar immer noch jeden Tag auf eine Lieferung warte, um den Test noch rechtzeitig durchführen zu können, aber aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit skeptisch geworden bin, ob es überhaupt noch ankommt. Ist das Paket verloren gegangen? Wie lange wird es dauern, bis ich mit der Tastatur rechnen kann? Wird der Zeitraum verlängert? Oder ist der Test abgesagt worden? Ich möchte nicht falsch verstanden werden, aber ich werde langsam etwas...nervös. Da ich auch Mitglied bei hardwareluxx.de bin, kommt mir zudem dieser Post spanisch vor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


D.h. du entschuldigst deine Abwesenheit damit, dass du am Sonntag Vater geworden bist, was für den 16.09 spräche. Aber in diesem Post hier erwähnst du, du seiest am Donnerstag, den 06.09, Vater geworden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Handelt es sich hierbei um ein Missverständnis, dass es beim einen Datum um den Einlieferungstermin ins Krankenhaus geht und beim anderen um die tatsächliche Geburt? Oder nutzen verschiedene Mitarbeiter bei CM diese Forenaccounts (was ich aber aufgrund dieses Posts eher ausschließe)? 

Ich möchte keineswegs paranoid klingen, ich empfinde es lediglich als...merkwürdig. Ich bin durch die lange (Warte-)Zeit und die fehlende Rückmeldung mittlerweile stark verunsichert. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, mich zu erreichen (PN, Pinnwand, Mail, Brief); da ich auch meine Handy-Nr. angegeben habe, verstehe ich nicht, wieso ich keinerlei Informationen bekomme, was vorsichgeht. Ich bin zwar wirklich dankbar dafür, dass ich ausgewählt wurde und freue mich sehr darauf, die Tastatur zu testen, komme mir aber sehr alleingelassen und ignoriert vor. Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich diese Art gewählt habe, um mir Gehör zu verschaffen. Ich möchte hiermit niemanden beleidigen oder auch nur irgendetwas unterstellen, keineswegs. Ich bitte lediglich darum, mir mitzuteilen, ob und, wenn ja, wie es hier weitergeht.

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
beren2707

Edit (25.09.2012 um 15:35 Uhr): Nach aktuellem Stand des soeben erfolgen PN-Wechsels mangelt es an einer Rückmeldung von CM, die bislang noch nicht erfolgt ist.

Edit 2 (27.09.2012 um 15:12 Uhr): Immer noch keine Nachricht...



Edit: Der Test ist online; viel Spaß beim Schauen und Lesen.


----------

